# How Do I Wire a Fish Finder on Bow?



## BigBubbaBass (Oct 5, 2011)

I am trying to install my Lowrance E-5 fishfinder on the bow of my BassTracker Pro Crappie 17.  The salesman said I could get power from the remote trim switch on the bow plate.  However, there are three wires (red, green and blue) for the trim and two wires for the fish finder (red and black)  On the trim switch red is middle, green is top for raising it and blue is down for lowering it.  I tried to wire fishfinder red to trim red and fishfinder black to trim green. THe tilt works, but when I try to turn on the fishfinder, the tilt raises. 

Then I tried red to red and black to blue.  THe tilt worked, but when when I tried to turn on the fish finder it lowered the tilt.  

Next I tried fishfinder red to tilt blue and fishfinder black to tilt red.  The trim worked but the fishfinder gave me nothing.  

My next thought was just to splice the fish finder fires to the two wires for my 12 volt trolling motor.  This gives me a red to red and black to black match.  However, the wire guage is so fundamentally different I thought I had better check with someone who might know before I fried the fish finder.

So, who can help me out with instructions on wiring my LowRance E-5 to either of the electric sources on the bow?


----------



## UXO (Oct 5, 2011)

The best way to wire it is to extend the two wires on the Lowrance power cord and run them straight to the battery.  You'll also want to hit Radio Shack or somewhere similar and pick up a 3amp inline fuse if there wasn't one included with your graph.  Splice that into the positive (red) wire.


----------



## spotco2 (Oct 5, 2011)

Seriously?

I'm amazed that it's not fried already!

On a serious note...there should be a fuse block under your console. Connect the red to an available fuse and the black to the ground block. Please make sure to use appropriate connectors.

You really don't want to splice anything without making a correct splice and waterproofing it.


----------



## UXO (Oct 6, 2011)

Depending on how long the Lowrance power cord is he'll probably have to extend it to get it back to the console anyways, so might as well take it all the way to the battery.


----------



## BigBubbaBass (Oct 6, 2011)

The only problem I have with that is I'm not sure where to hide the wire from the bow to the console. I can get it from the console to the battery, but where would I hide the cable up front? Is there anywhere I can splice on the bow? I'd much prefer to do that.


----------



## brent613 (Oct 6, 2011)

alot of there wiring harnesses have an extra hot lead ran up front there are no loose wires up there?


----------



## BigBubbaBass (Oct 6, 2011)

The only problem I have with that is I'm not sure where to hide the wire from the bow to the console. I can get it from the console to the battery, but where would I hide the cable up front? Is there anywhere I can splice on the bow? I'd much prefer to do that.


----------



## brent613 (Oct 6, 2011)

brent613 said:


> alot of there wiring harnesses have an extra hot lead ran up front there are no loose wires up there?



not there?


----------



## BigBubbaBass (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry for the double post, I was on my phone and didn't have service so I just kept resending it until it went through.

I am not home, but I will check and let you know once I get there. I don't remember seeing any loose wires but I'll look again.


----------



## breampole (Oct 6, 2011)

Why not buy you a 12 volt sealed lead acid free battery 7 amp. or larger if you need it and put it somewhere up front near the unit.  They weigh very little are very small.  Mine's about 3 inches tall 2.5 inches wide and 5 inches long.  My FF will run all day on that.  Its what I use and actually sits next to the unit.  Mine is a relatively inexpensive eagle  small unit and not sure what  yours is or power requirements.  I put a 2 inch wide strip of heavy duty adhisive back velcro on the bottom of the little battery and the corresponding strip on the deck of my old jon boat. and just sit the battery on the deck velcro strip.  Not familiar with your boat either but this arrangement works for me.  Trolling motor has its regular trolling motor battery.


----------



## jackherber (Oct 6, 2011)

All the advice about running the wires back to the battery is ideal. However I am familiar with the lack of running areas for Trackers. You have found a hot lead with that center wire of the tilt switch. Now all you need is a ground. The ground wire for the trolling motor should be more than adaquate


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 6, 2011)

jackherber said:


> All the advice about running the wires back to the battery is ideal. However I am familiar with the lack of running areas for Trackers. You have found a hot lead with that center wire of the tilt switch. Now all you need is a ground. The ground wire for the trolling motor should be more than adaquate



That will only work if he's using the same battery for the trolling motor that he uses for the outboard. If you're running 2 batteries you need to pick one of them and wire your depth finder to it, make sure you use a fuse.


----------



## BigBubbaBass (Oct 7, 2011)

My dad texted me today and said he did it on his own, running the wire back to the console and taping the wire up under the sidewalk with electrical tape. He says it sounds ugly, but it looks good and works like a charm. I sure hope so. I'm taking it on the water tomorrow so I'll let you know how it works. Thanks everyone!


----------

